# Some of my pictures from Amsterdam



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Me in front of a windmill in Keukenhof gardens










In front of the Anne Frank house










Westerkerk by Anne Frank house


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Canal pictures










views from our hotel room



















our hotel. the top middle window was our room.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Muiden Castle










DH and me if front of the castle


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for sharing!  and *waves* at DH!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Zaanse Schans










Volendam fishing village


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> thanks for sharing! and *waves* at DH!


thanks scarlet. DH waves back.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Marken fishing village


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Wooden shoe "factory" in Marken


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Bike parking garage at Central Station










The bikes were everywhere


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Love the castle pics!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow!  Thank you so much for the stroll down memory lane!  We lived in Holland, among the Dutch people, for three years.  It was one of the most awesome experiences of my life.  It amazes me that things still look so much the same after all of these years!  If you have more photos of Keukenhof in bloom, please post them.  That is truly spring in bloom!  Are the yards in that area still filled with "still life paintings" made of flower petals?  I could spend another three years there and still love every minute of it.  So happy I found your post; thank you again for sharing.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

BookLady, I don't know about any still life paintings from flowers, but we were early in the blooming season, so maybe they weren't out yet. I have some nice pictures from Keukenhof that I will post later. Here is a teaser:


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Here are more pictures:


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

and a few more unrelated pics:

these swans were in the canal right by our hotel.










we saw this go by as we were walking home from dinner one night. I took this with my iPhone.










my second night in Amsterdam, our clients took us to a gourmet restaurant called "The Five Flies". We had a 5 course dinner that was exceptional (except for the starter). It was very much like the food they show it Top Chef. It is kind of small, but you can see the sign with five flies on it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The tulips are gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing your trip with us, Tripp!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tripp I am totally jealous! Those are GREAT pictures.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Tripp;

Just catching up on some overlooked threads.......Thank You soooooo much for sharing your Amsterdam adventure !!

Just lovely !!

Walter


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Loved your pictures.  Very nice.

One question:  If your wooden shoes don't fit correctly, would your feet be likely to develop balusters?

Sorry.  Couldn't resist.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing. I have a question. Do you think they ever have flooding , I am asking because of all the flooding going on here, and I see that some of their water levels look awfully close to even with the grass/ sidewalks.?
Brenda B.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

kdawna said:


> awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing. I have a question. Do you think they ever have flooding , I am asking because of all the flooding going on here, and I see that some of their water levels look awfully close to even with the grass/ sidewalks.?
> Brenda B.


I am not an expert by any means, but while I think flooding is possible, I don't think it is likely. Since the Dutch have reclaimed so much land from the sea, they have water management down to a fine science. The canals you see in these pictures are part of this system. They are pumping water all the time from this reclaimed land. So, I don't think they have the same problems that we are seeing in the US.


----------



## Reussie Miliardario (Mar 4, 2011)

What a beautiful place.

Thank you for sharing!

Reussie


----------



## johndevin77 (May 6, 2011)

Hi, this is really very nice collection I like it.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

So glad I checked back in and found more photos.  Awesome shots of a beautiful place.  Many fond memories of our life in Holland, and Keukenhof was always a special place to visit in the spring.  Aren't the flowers there gorgeous?  Thanks so much for sharing these!


----------



## Debby_ab (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm loving all of your pictures.      I was "made in Holland", but born in Canada, and only was able to go to Holland 5 years ago this month.  It was the most amazing vacation I've ever had.  Finally had coffee at my cousins house.  Dinner at my aunts.  Saw where my parents lived with my sisters before they immigrated to Canada.  I was finally able to see where I come from.  I hope to go again some day.


----------

